
Save IE6 - yannickmahe
http://saveie6.com/
======
drzaiusapelord
The best thing about that site is that if you visit it using IE6 you get a
script error.

~~~
db42
So, you actually use IE6 ? :P

------
yread
_The SaveIE6 campaign was launched on April 1, 2009 and will last until April
1, 2010. A site from the geeks at Pingdom._

it's running a lot longer than it was meant to be. Just like IE6

~~~
ahlatimer
_SaveIE6.com was put together as an April Fool’s joke by the uptime monitoring
service Pingdom. Due to the tremendous interest it has received we have
decided to keep this site up and running. Thanks everyone for the great
feedback and for enjoying the irony!_

I guess they just didn't remove the conflicting text in their footer.

------
bromley
I was finding it hilarious until I got to:

 _"SaveIE6.com was put together as an April Fool’s joke by the uptime
monitoring service Pingdom. Due to the tremendous interest it has received we
have decided to keep this site up and running. Thanks everyone for the great
feedback and for enjoying the irony!"_

Perhaps it's because I'm British (we Brits can be a little particular about
humour, especially irony), but I don't think a joke like that should
explicitly identify itself as such.

~~~
yannickmahe
I'd agree but reading this comment thread shows a lot of people don't get that
it is a joke.

~~~
jrwoodruff
Which really makes it that much more funny.

~~~
nakkiel
Exactly. I didn't bother reading the whole page but came back right away on HN
to check the comment thread. You guys though are killing all the fun.

------
Bud
My favorite bits were:

"Get the W3C standard changed to fit IE6" (listed as a goal of the site)

"Places Internet icon on desktop (blue e)" (listed as an IE6 feature)

"No need to install (it’s there already)" (another feature)

"Highly secure (has received lots of security updates)"

~~~
PostOnce
What about "Toby Tablerow, SaveIE6 founder"

 _Tablerow_ , heh.

------
MrMatters
> I love how you can only open one tab at a time, thus focusing your efforts.
> Multi-tab browsing is the devil!

Just seeing someone refer to IE6 as "tabbed", albeit single-tabbed, made me
realize how far we've come.

~~~
wipt
I recall a friend who advocated "tabs" with IE6. He seriously used it that
way, too.

------
mncolinlee
I laughed out loud... "You have been mislead by a vocal minority and are using
opera, which is clearly an inferior web browser to IE6. Please switch to IE6
and sign our petition."

~~~
zopticity
You have been mislead by a vocal minority and are using chrome, which is
clearly an inferior web browser to IE6. Please switch to IE6 and sign our
petition.

~~~
Stormbringer
_"You have been mislead by a vocal minority and are using msie, which is
clearly an inferior web browser to IE6. Please switch to IE6 and sign our
petition."_

~~~
elliottkember
You have been mislead by a vocal minority and are using unknown, which is
clearly an inferior web browser to IE6. Please switch to IE6 and sign our
petition.

------
jawee
Has anyone tried browsing with IE6 lately? At the time, everything was
probably compatible with it.. but my school still uses IE6 and I am finding
more and more common web pages are broken by it. At this point, it probably
serves more as a content filter than anything.

------
daleharvey
I got a real scare when I seen this and it wasnt immediately obvious it was a
joke, phew

------
te_chris
My favourite part of the site is at the bottom where there's the "Latest
tweets about Save IE6" section and it's empty.

------
jfaucett
Oooo... Its the Big One... You hear that Elizabeth... I'm comin' to you, I'm
comin' home to Georgia

------
necro
So IE6 still accounts for about 1 million monthly page views on our
site...about 1.5% of the traffic. Yesterday we took the plunge and decided to
display an eyesore of a box on every page on our site if you surf to it with
ie6.

Example of message: <http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/6305769/>

Imagine if many sites did this to spur the upgrade process. I'm really curious
to see the results of this...will traffic plunge by 1.5% or will the usage of
ie6 switch to other browsers. Note: no ie9 upgrade choice.

~~~
yannickmahe
I'm not sure it really will change anything. The assumption is that people
with IE6 chose it and can change it which is often not the case (corporate
users with a strict IE6 policy notably).

It's reasonable to expect that your users will stay, and the browser
repartition will follow the same curves it did before.

~~~
nakkiel
Well, this is 2011. That sort of policy just isn't in application anymore.
Because companies with policies are companies with upgrade policies as well.

~~~
yannickmahe
Sadly, my current client does have a strict IE6 policy in place. Big inertia
in some industries (hospitals and pharmaceutical industry in this case).

~~~
pdx
Quick Revenue Idea:

Make a website (IE6 Compatible, of course) that explains in tedious detail all
the reasons a corporation should upgrade. There are real security issues that
they should care about. Put this in the form of a white paper, but you get to
put a few ads for corporate IT stuff in the corner.

Have a prominent "mail this to my IT administrator" link, that people can
click, which mails a link to the page to an email address provided by the
user. Use a mailto: link, so the email comes from inside the network, as
they're going to get a lot of these, and we don't want them blocking them.

In the footer, have a link to your "developer page" with the text, "Help us
educate corporate IT to IE6 security risks". On that developer page, have some
javascript that people can cut and paste into their websites that senses when
a browser is IE6, and if so, puts up a warning box with a link to the white
paper page.

Now you have a potentially viral spread. You have an easy way for developers
to alert their users to their browsers vulnerabilities, and do it in a way
that leads those users on a path that might actually actuate change, which is,
alerting their IT people. When it gets to the IT people, you have made a
strong technical case that they can use to go to their bosses and get things
done.

Plus, you might get a few clicks from IT guys on your ads to pay for your
server space.

------
acconrad
The only way this could be funnier is if everything was misaligned and padded
funny, or objects were cutoff from the IE6 quirky box model.

------
yinhm
You should click to download it!

~~~
jrwoodruff
I think that was the funniest part of the site, thank you for pointing it out.
I was afraid it might actually download IE6 at first...

~~~
sunilmohanty
Same here... that was the best part...

------
joakin
I just hope that nobody takes this seriously...

------
jrubyer
Is the browser render speed actually true? <http://saveie6.com/compare.php>

O_o

------
idleworx
"They may take away our internets, but they can't ever take away our
IIIIIEEEEEEEE666666666 .... " -braveheart

------
mikerhoads
Viral marketing via satire!

------
kloc
I can just hope that this site renders fine on IE6.

------
Gunkertyjeb
Is this some sort of dark joke? If so, Too soon.

------
bonaldi
No IE5 Mac, no credibility

------
dillon
I love how they have all of those quotes of people who use IE6... they all
sound like idiots.

------
rworth
Geek irony. We like!

------
diamondhead
Seriously, it's better than both IE7 and IE8.

------
joshmanders
I love it!

~~~
joshmanders
Given negative for liking something satirical, I LOVE IT!

~~~
nakkiel
Mind if I upvote that one?

------
jk215
haha awesome.

------
Peppar
Try downloading it

------
iM8t
Haha, what an amazing joke. Felt for it.

------
thefox
Why ppl vote for that on HN?

------
mangirdas
To be or not to be :)

------
njharman
Wow! Digg level posting on HN, thought that was at least a six+ months off.

------
flexterra
I can't believe that 2,047 signed the petition

~~~
erickhill
In tiny text in the page footer it reads, "The SaveIE6 campaign was launched
on April 1, 2009 and will last until April 1, 2010."

Something tells me 2K names captured across an entire year will not convince
MS to change course with their own <http://ie6countdown.com/>

~~~
nollidge
And the text in the yellow box in the middle of the page says "SaveIE6.com was
put together as an April Fool’s joke".

~~~
die_sekte
Banner blindess strikes again. I didn't even see the yellow box until I read
this.

------
khatarnaak
The worst part of this is the comparison with other browsers.
<http://saveie6.com/compare.php>

This is just silly thing people can think of.

~~~
tomkarlo
The worst part of this is folks who don't get the joke.

------
dstein
As far as I can tell there's no reason to get rid of IE6 unless you're going
to also eliminate IE 7 and 8. Aside from CSS differences they are largely
equivalent. Even IE9 doesn't support websockets or even half the HTML5
features of any other modern browser so for a modern web app you still need to
drop IE support anyways.

~~~
DrJokepu
I have to disagree.

While IE7 (or IE8 for that matter) is clearly very far from being perfect,
it's massively superior to IE6. Not just "CSS differences". I mean IE7 fixed
bugs like select elements being always on top or the URL fragment (the #hash
part) being submitted to the HTTP server as part of the URL. These issues are
major pains in the back. Supporting IE7 is an _awful lot_ easier than
supporting IE6.

~~~
dstein
The things you have mentioned are rather trivial in the overall picture and
really not a good enough reason to support IE7 but not IE6. The JavaScript
engines are nearly identical and the broad set of technologies are the same.

For example, I consider not supporting SVG 10 years after standarization a
major probleam. And only IE9 addressed that issue.

~~~
yuhong
And XHTML too.

------
dasil003
As far as I'm concerned, this site is like joking about nazis with holocaust
survivors.

~~~
calebmpeterson
Perhaps a bit too much hyperbole here...

